# Kim Davis released from Jail...



## AZ Jim (Sep 8, 2015)

I see Huckabee and Cruz are trying to get some ink out of this....


https://www.yahoo.com/politics/huckabee-christie-cruz-weigh-in-on-controversial-128638521231.html


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, Huckabee says you should only obey laws that are right..  He is also the one that wanted to send gays to a relocation camp.

He and Cruz are both crazy scary.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I see Huckabee and Cruz are trying to get some ink out of this....
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/politics/huckabee-christie-cruz-weigh-in-on-controversial-128638521231.html



She is the perfect poster child for all of them. They are welcome to her. Just keep her out of our lives.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, Huckabee says you should only obey laws that are right..  He is also the one that wanted to send gays to a relocation camp.
> 
> He and Cruz are both crazy scary.



Agreed. I'm rooting for Trump as the least scary, but I'm terrified that they may be able to herd enough of these types to the polls to actually elect him. The rest of the world must be :rofl:. Sometimes I find my advanced age very comforting.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 8, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Agreed. I'm rooting for Trump as the least scary, but I'm terrified that they may be able to herd enough of these types to the polls to actually elect him. The rest of the world must be :rofl:. Sometimes I find my advanced age very comforting.



LOL..I understand, completely.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 8, 2015)

The condition of her being released is to not interfere with the assistants who are issuing licenses.  This is like betting that a frog won't croak.  I would give her 24 hours and she will be firing the clerks who do issue licenses and hiring replacements that won't.  

This episode of "Evangelicals Evil Effect on Everyone" is long from over.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 8, 2015)

Allowing her to stay in that position is setting a dangerous precedent, this is so wrong for her to continue being employed by the government when she can't carry out the duties of the job.  Part of her job is to issue licenses to the people under the legal qualifications of the laws the job is governed by it's not an optional part of the job's requirements.


----------



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

She has "religious convictions" Constitutionally guaranteed.    imp


----------



## AprilT (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> She has "religious convictions" Constitutionally guaranteed.    imp



How does it apply for the job she is hired to do?  She can asked to be moved to another position if she can't carry out the duties of the job, you don't get to refuse to perform job's duties based on religious convictions, you do get a choice to be reassigned though.


----------



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

AprilT said:


> How does it apply for the job she is hired to do?  She can asked to be moved to another position if she can't carry out the duties of the job, you don't get to refuse to perform job's duties based on religious convictions, you do get a choice to be reassigned though.



Agreed and Understood, April. I sought reaction, and got it!   I guess I chose an appropriate user name, eh?    imp


----------



## AprilT (Sep 8, 2015)

imp said:


> Agreed and Understood, April. I sought reaction, and got it!   *I guess I chose an appropriate user name, eh?*    imp




You did indeed.     I think that often when I've read a few of your postings.    I've actually used the term for a few people over the years fondly.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 8, 2015)

She's making 80 grand in Kentucky and I don't make that as a RN in California. 

She should be grateful to have that job and should carry it out. I'm sick of being on my feet all day.

She paraded out of that jail like a rock star.


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2015)

I assume Miss Davis follows the Bible. In Mark 12:17, it says "Render to Ceaser what belongs to Ceaser". Now that is specifically referring to paying your taxes but more generally it is also saying to obey the governing laws of the land. She is not willing to fully follow her faith because she's only refusing to "render to Ceaser what is Ceaser's" instead of removing herself from a job that goes against God's will. Refusing her job, quitting, is the only way to obey the Bible. She would be obeying the government and obeying God if she quit. She just isn't willing to give up $80,000 a yr pay.

It really irks me that she's being viewed by some as some kind of hero. And then Huckabee, on a stage as she walks out, says to the crowd, "May I introduce to you…yada yada" like she's some kind of celebrity for disobeying the government.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Sad when opportunists twist the bible for their own ends, while espousing their fundamentalist principals. The hypocrisy is blatant. It must make many Christians cringe. For Kim,  thirty pieces of silver were insufficient, 80k would seem to be her price.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like Cruz and Huckabee were fighting over her yesterday..  Isn't there enough of the little darlin' to go around?    Wonder if they would stand up for a Muslim official if they decided to exercise their "religious freedom" and not issue liquor licenses.  ??


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Looks like Cruz and Huckabee were fighting over her yesterday..  Isn't there enough of the little darlin' to go around?    Wonder if they would stand up for a Muslim official if they decided to exercise their "religious freedom" and not issue liquor licenses.  ??



Yes, I read about this....Huckabee aids blocked Cruz from getting in front of cameras with Kim, so there was only Huckabee and her lawyer with their arm around her...


----------



## Debby (Sep 9, 2015)

AprilT said:


> How does it apply for the job she is hired to do?  She can asked to be moved to another position if she can't carry out the duties of the job, you don't get to refuse to perform job's duties based on religious convictions, you do get a choice to be reassigned though.




Maybe they could make her a meter maid or something.  That might be a good job for her.  Then she wouldn't have to deal with those pesky licenses that she doesn't approve of.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)

I was just listening to the news and she's going back to her office. When asked if she was ready to perform her job now, she mentioned she just might be going back to jail. Okay she's an elected official but can't somebody impeach her?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 9, 2015)

What's even funnier is she swore under oath to God, I'm assuming hand on the bible to perform the duties required by laws of the Government she works for.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2015)

Last night Kimmel showed a clip of Kim Davis getting out of jail with her fists raised in victory (?? huh)  and "Eye of the Tiger" from Rocky was playing.

I was also listening to The View this morning and one of the moderators (Paula Faris, weekend GMA anchor) addressed Kim Davis' 4 marriages and affairs/adultery by saying "well, that was before she became a born-again Christian". (Paul was serious, and went into a diatribe about how she herself is born-again.) You can imagine the look on Joy Behar's face.


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh my, Huckabee said he's willing to go to jail in her place if she has to go back to jail. Um, that's inevitable because the court says she MUST issue marriage licenses still and will return to jail if she doesn't. That really irked me when she raised her fists like she's "Rosie the Riveter". It's going to her head. Jesus never did that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 9, 2015)

Huckabee and Cruz are betting on Christian support for their own causes as a result of their touting this Davis person.  I believe there are as many Christians who feel she is wrong as believe she is right.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Fur, that is priceless!


----------



## Kitties (Sep 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Looks like Cruz and Huckabee were fighting over her yesterday..  Isn't there enough of the little darlin' to go around?



Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Kitties said:


> Thanks for the laugh.



Me too, QS, You really know how to twist a knife! :laugh:


----------



## ndynt (Sep 10, 2015)

Now, is this next
http://KevinFrank.net?s=gluttony


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

Nona, that is hilarious. What is up for grabs next? Sloth? No, 92 year old Beulah Evans, I will not fix your heating source. You have a perfectly good wood stove which merely needs firing up. Exercise is good for you. My controlling-er-religious principals preclude me enabling your slothful lifestyle! Rise up Gramma and throw away your sinful ways! Eek.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 10, 2015)

Have you seen some of the workforce at most fast food places, wouldn't fly if we wanted it to.  But it did make me laugh, even if it shouldn't on so many levels, I mean, I'd be one of the targeted people they would be holding the bic mac hostage from.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

Thomas Jefferson: “Christianity neither is, nor ever was, a part of the  common law.” (Letter to Dr. Thomas Cooper, February 10, 1814)

John Adams: “The government of the United States of America is not in  any sense founded on the Christian religion.” (Treaty of Tripoli, 1797)


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Thomas Jefferson: “Christianity neither is, nor ever was, a part of the  common law.” (Letter to Dr. Thomas Cooper, February 10, 1814)
> 
> John Adams: “The government of the United States of America is not in  any sense founded on the Christian religion.” (Treaty of Tripoli, 1797)



"Treaty of Tripoli, 1797"...  Would have never gotten through Congress today, what with the bunch of Tea Party whack-jobs we have there!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

The sad thing about these religious zealots, so often their children end up in offices like mine, desperately trying to undo years of toxic brainwashing-all in the name of love. It makes me weep. Love shouldn't hurt.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 10, 2015)

They have got to keep that woman in check. The next thing you know somebody will be refusing to issue marriage licenses for whatever suits their fancy. Don't believe in inter-racial marriage? It's against your beliefs? That would be a powder keg situation.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2015)

That woman reminds me of Gov. Wallace standing in the school door in Alabama thinking he could refuse to allow integration.  And she has about as much right on her side as he did.  Stupid.  Wallace wasn't above the law, and neither is Davis.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

She's just another symbol for the bigoted and nasty people to rally behind..  Maybe TRUMP should consider her as his running mate.???


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2015)

And regarding Wallace...she's just lucky that gun culture isn't big in the LGBT community.


----------



## BobF (Sep 11, 2015)

And what is an LGBT community?    Initializing seems to be more used these days.   I guess it beat communications when counting spaces.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Waving the guns around......

[h=1]Kim Davis Won't Be Arrested Again Promises 'Patriot' Militia Group[/h]*The group that battled federal marshals at the Cliven Bundy ranch has sent its members to protect Kim Davis from arrest.* 

Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes says he and members of his militia group will protect Kim Davis should federal marshals try to arrest her again. The group, best known for waging a standoff with federal marshals last year at the Cliven Bundy ranch in Nevada, and more recently of showing up and promising to arm protestors in Ferguson, has a long history of anti-government activism. 

“As far as we’re concerned, this is not over,” Rhodes told fellow anti-government activists yesterday, “and this judge needs to be put on notice that his behavior is not going to be accepted and we’ll be there to stop it and intercede ourselves if we have to." 

----------------------- 

On the Oath Keepers' website, Rhodes claims Judge David Bunning "grossly overstepped his bounds and violated Mrs Davis’ due process rights, and in particular her right to a jury trial." 

----------------------- 

The Southern Poverty Law Center has labeled Rhodes an "extremist" and part of the anti-government movement. 

More


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Waving the guns around......
> 
> *Kim Davis Won't Be Arrested Again Promises 'Patriot' Militia Group*
> 
> ...


What a pack of idiots.  They have their guns so they are badass.  They probably think they scared off Deputy Marshals in the Bundy cattle dispute.  If they start an honest to god gun battle on the Kentucky situation, bye bye badasses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What a pack of idiots.  They have their guns so they are badass.  They probably think they scared off Deputy Marshals in the Bundy cattle dispute.  If they start an honest to god gun battle on the Kentucky situation, bye bye badasses.



Disgusting wastes of DNA..  would love to see them start something and get to see the working end of a military weapons..... close up.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2015)

Definitely examples of the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Disgusting wastes of DNA..  would love to see them start something and get to see the working end of a military weapons..... close up.




But you should see their mothers swing through the trees.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't know whether it was the influence of all of those teenager movies years ago, but the whole country seems to have become stuck in some sort of Junior High time warp.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What a pack of idiots.  They have their guns so they are badass.  They probably think they scared off Deputy Marshals in the Bundy cattle dispute.  If they start an honest to god gun battle on the Kentucky situation, bye bye badasses.



Here come the wingnuts!  I don't get how they get so riled up over gay marriage, anyway.  Besides which, Davis' whole refusal thing is bogus -- nobody's asking her to approve or disapprove, or sanction or anything like that -- just to sign a piece of paper saying they meet the LEGAL qualifications to marry.  Freakin' stupid!!  We don't get to make decisions about which laws to obey!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 11, 2015)

Heard someone on radio today make a really good point.  If Kim Davis was a devout Muslim and refused to license same-sex marriage because of her religious beliefs, how many of these clowns would be standing up for her.  This same bunch of idiots would be calling for her impeachment.  After all, religious "beliefs" only fly one way.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2015)

inbreeding...I hear banjo music, paddle faster!


----------



## Kitties (Sep 13, 2015)

I was thinking if she doesn't want her name on those same sex marriage licenses, she could consider putting her name on an order slip at a local diner instead. As long as no gay people eat there.

I'm sure there could be a long line of people happy to do her job for that nice yearly income.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 13, 2015)

Tomorrow's the big day!!  This ego-maniac returns to her office.  I assume she will violate the discharge agreement and block her assistants from issuing licenses.  If she does, the judge will issue a bench warrant and the sheriff has said he would arrest her and return her to jail.  In the meantime, the redneck terrorist cell... the Oath Keepers... will be arriving in their camo vests, decked out with their large caliber handguns and assault rifles, saying they will not allow the sheriff to arrest her.  Faux Noise will probably have color commentators in broadcast booths rallying the lawbreakers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

We'll see what the weekend warriors plan.  I guarantee they are on the losing end of this one.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Definitely examples of the shallow end of the gene pool.



The gene pool definitely needs more chlorine.


----------

